# Choosing a biscuit joiner: Porter-Cable or Makita?



## slooper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am debating between a couple biscuit joiners (Porter-Cable 557 and Makita 3901) and am wondering if anyone who uses either or both of these brands can give me some feedback to tip the scales one way or the other.

I've never used a biscuit joiner and do not have access to a store that carries them, therefore I cannot get my hands on them to chose by use or feel. I've narrowed my choice largely based on Roland Johnson's review in Fine Woodworking issue #155. (also online here) The article was published a few years ago, but I don't know if it is necessarily out of date. How much have these tools changed since then?

Anything much higher than $200 is out of my price range. Even $200 is a stretch, but I don't like to shortchange myself on quality where I'd have to pay for it later. From what I can tell, Porter-Cable and Makita are comparable in price as well as performance. Makita is a few $ less which makes this decision interesting. PC is currently about $219 and Makita, $189.

So here are the issues I'm pondering in order of my highest priority to least.


*Porter-Cable seems to have a more convenient switch.* Since I can't get my hands on one, can anyone tell me if the PC switch is more comfortable or not. Keep in mind, I am right handed and therefore not in my right mind. 


*Makita also has a smaller motor* (5.6 Amps vs. PC's 7.5 Amps) Does the extra amperage equate to a bulkier tool to handle? And as a hobbiest and not a professional, how can I justify the bigger motor? Is there a tangible benefit?


*PC has a fence that angles to 135 degrees.* Rolland mentions that this makes buscuiting miter joints easier. Is the same task with Makita actually difficult, or just not as easy?


*Makita scored better on the parallel test*, although both are within acceptable range according to Rolland. Does anyone disagree?

Let me know what you guys think.

Regards,
-Slooper


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Why not the Domino from Festool?


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

You've never used one, but now you want to put down a big amount of money on one? How often will you use it? Do you have a paying job that will cover the cost of the piece of equipment? There's a lot more questions you need answers to, than reading a review and NOT being able to physically have one in reach to touch, to see possibly use beforehand to see if you even like it.

I have an older Craftsman biscuit cutter and it does just fine, but I rarely use it. I prefer other methods of joining to biscuits, because it takes an awful lot of clamp time and thus you may not have anything to do for that period of time on your projects. Look into other methods such as pocket screw kits, There's virtually NO down time, ones you glue up and put the screws in. Heck, you don't even need to glue, the joints are so strong.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know enough about the Makita to make an informed comparative assay between the two models, but the PC has good reviews and a great fence. Don't get the Freud, I cheaped out and got one, and seriously rue that fact every time I turn it on.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a DeWalt biscuit joiner about 2 years ago and have been very happy with it. I dont remember which model but it worked well from day one. However, if I had to do it over I would look a little closer at the PC. reason being is PC is the only one has the capability of cutting face frame biscuits. The face frame ones are smaller than the other standard sizes and being that I build a fair amount of cabinets I should have looked harder at the PC. If you are not needing the face frame ability, I would look at the DeWalt. Its cheaper, or at least was, than the PC and Makita. My 2 cents.

http://www.toolauthority.com/product_info.php?products_id=271&filter_id=15&osCsid=qk0unfot5iit0t4j8ic2egnv64


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

A friend of mine has the Makita while I have the Porter Cable. After inspecting both my friend is going to sell his Makita and has already bought a Porter Cable. With a biscuit joiner you are needing it to do one thing well and that is to ACCURATELY place biscuit slots. This is an alignment tool so its accuracy is the most important thing. The Porter Cable has the best fence of all biscuit joiners and thats where you are spending your money on this unit. It adjusts up and down with out racking and it comes with the little cutter for the small biscuits. I played with my friends Makita for 3 minutes and saw the fence rack while adjusting it.


----------



## slooper (Nov 16, 2008)

Moai,

A couple of reasons. First, the Domino is more than $500 beyond my budget. Second, a loose tenon is not actually what I'm looking for. My primary motivation for buying the biscuit joiner is to help align face frames on cabinets and the like. The Domino is simply the wrong tool for the job.

It would be nice to have a Domino, though, if the need arises and they bring their price down a bit.


----------



## slooper (Nov 16, 2008)

oddskoolmodder,

There have been a half dozen times in the last three months I've wished I had a biscuit joiner. That's my justification for investing money in one at all. As for spending $200, Doug's comment, which following yours, says it all: if you go cheap, you'll only pay for it later. This post is all about avoiding that mistake.

As for pocket screws, they won't do what I want the biscuits to do. See my response above to Moai. But I do have a need for those as well. That may be next on my list.


----------



## slooper (Nov 16, 2008)

Spaids,

A racking fence is a bad thing. Do you know if your friend's Makita was fairly new? I don't want to assume they haven't corrected the problem.

Thanks!


----------



## SilsbyWoodworks (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a dewalt and I really find it easy to use. I do a lot of biscuit joints and have found this tool works great.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I see…..
I do not have a Biscuit Jointer,but I have used my coworkers' Dewalt, and never an issue with that brand name. I would prefer Malita over Porter Cable.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Save your money and buy a Harbor Freight.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm by no means unhappy with my choice of Craftsman, I just don't use it very often. Again, if you aren't going to use it often, there's no need to spend a lot of money which is what a few are telling you. Multi piece cutting boards are the only thing I ever built using Biscuits and that's very time consuming, so I just don't make them anymore and thus don't use the biscuits any longer either.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have had a DeWalt for about 10 years, at the time that was the best, and I have no complaints about it at all.


----------



## RWR (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the Porter Cable and have been using it for a year or so, it is accurate and powerful. Very
satisfied with the purchase. Cannot comment on the Makita, but I do like the trigger switch on the PC.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have an older porter cable it has worked fine for years as long as the older pcs have an adjustable fence think about buying an older pc joiner from e-bay or go the harbor freight rout either way your around the $ 75 mark including shipping. If you like one of these choices you can upgrade later. Harbor freight will let you return it if you don't like it. I like quality tools but I sometimes buy a harbor freight tool to see if I like and use a particular type of tool.

Jim


----------



## mark_h (Mar 1, 2009)

Join your face frames to the case like Norm. Use a slot cutting router bit to cut a slot in the face frame and case. There are slot cutter bits made specifically for biscuits. It seems quicker, easier, just as effective and definitely cheaper.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have the PC 557. Got it from ebay for about 150.00 complete. I got it because of the fact that it can do face frames if I need it to. I used it to attach the the face frame to my entertainment center. Worked like a charm. Lessons learned though: #1- Make sure when you have the fence tilted to do miters, you don't cut through the plastic fence ( yes I did!). #2- The PC 557 WILL BITE!!!!!! Practicing to cut slots for a miter and the wood moved, but by hand didn't. Nine stitches and four weeks later, I finally got back to wood working.

Good luck.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I have two of the porter cables, I've used them every day for several years now. Would not use anything else.


----------



## woodward (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the makita and my best buddy has the porter-cable.I can tell you the PC is hands down the better tool! In fact if you want a makita I'd sell you mine and get a Porter-Cable for myself!


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a dewalt BJ and have not used it in 2 years, still in pristine condition. If interested I can sell you that one. PM me if interested.

-Rich


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I've had my PC 557 for about 6 mos. and have not found any shortcomings to to date. RWR is right on with the comment of accurate and powerful.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

in the event they fall off your bench….............all of them *do not* hit the floor well

I have owned a Freud (not good) several PC….pretty good, Dewalt…pretty good, Elu….awesome and Lamello….awesome


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

I've only used a Dewalt but for my limited use it works well.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Isn't the Elu and the DeWalt pretty much the same machine ?


----------



## slooper (Nov 16, 2008)

I decided on the PC and received it today. I am very pleased with my purchase.

My first two bullet points, and probably my only concerns, turned out to be non-issues. Both the trigger switch and lock button are super convenient. And the tool does not feel bulky. In fact, it feels very comfortable to use.

My third bullet point was about the 135 degree fence. I really think this was a clincher for me, being able to slot miters. -Miters and I don't usually get along too well. This may give me the edge. -The fence adjustment to the 90 and 135 marks are cinch.

My last bullet point regarding the parallel test, after cutting a few test slots, I see no need for concern. Any imperfection appears imperceptive, so I can't imagine ever having trouble.

Thanks again, everyone, for all the input.

-Slooper


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Bravo, you made the right choice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

PC 557


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree too, I think you made a good choice. When the 557 came out I picked one up, mostly because of the 135 degree setting of the fence. I had a DeWalt 682 for 10-12 years and it did fine. The reason I picked the 682 was for its rack gear height adjustment and its fence angle adjustment. When the 557 came out and I saw it had basically the same type of adjustments and it went to 135 degrees, I was sold. Very happy with that decision, it works well.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Makita wins hands down ingeneral for me over most big brand names.my 2 cents worth of advice.Alistair


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

If you are slotting miters or bevels in 3/4 stock use the small blade and FF's or the blade will come out the side of the board. 
Robert


----------



## slooper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Robert.

But since I don't have any FF biscuits, nor are they available locally, I went ahead and tried the zeros making sure to cut the slot near the inside of the miter on my 3/4" stock. The zero cut goes in about 3/8" at most, so geometrically speaking, as long as the slot is in the inside half of the miter, it won't blow out the other side. Assuming the depth stop is set appropriately, of course.

I just finished up all the slots for the miters for a small box. I'm thrilled at how easy it was and how well the miters lined up!


----------



## 303Woodwork (Jul 9, 2011)

Admittedly, I didn't read all of the responses above, but did anyone mention the Lamello Classic C5?
Also, plenty of Biscuit Joiner Reviews here.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll do with well with the PC, try to get some of the FF biscuits…they are sure handy on the smaller stuff.


----------

